# freehub body compatibility



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Hope this makes sense.

I own the new black record hubs and a set of silver centaur (loss bearing style) hubs.
Are the freehubs compatible/exchangable?

Reason is that I want to run a fulcrum shimano freehub conversion. I know it works on the newer black records but I want to use it on the silver hubs.

The part numbers don't match per Campy but does anyone have any real world experience.

Thanks


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

if you have the parts, just try it (carefully)

otherwise all I can say is hit campy.com and study the pdf's carefully.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Just in case anyone is intrested.
The freehub bodies are interchangable.
The Fulcrum conversion worked.


----------



## BenR (Dec 14, 2001)

So, what you're saying is I could buy a new record freehub body to replace the cracked one on my early 2000s loose bearing Chorus hub??? If so, that would be very cool.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

BenR said:


> So, what you're saying is I could buy a new record freehub body to replace the cracked one on my early 2000s loose bearing Chorus hub??? If so, that would be very cool.


If I remember, Chorus and below used a smaller dia steel axle than the Record AL one. They were two distinctly different cassette hub bodies. Maybe C40 can jump in.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

cs1 said:


> If I remember, Chorus and below used a smaller dia steel axle than the Record AL one. They were two distinctly different cassette hub bodies. Maybe C40 can jump in.


1999-2006 Centaur, Daytona, Chorus, and Record hubs all have identical internals including axles and bearings. 1999 Athena hubs retained the old design. 2007 record hubs are the same but black.

Centaur/Daytona hubs got plastic quick release nuts. Some of the Centaurs came in grey. Record hubs had grease ports and quick release skewers with a sexy cut-out lever and the distinctive wire loops on the nuts. The Record freehub got lightened more.

Veloce hubs of that vintage are crap with cartridge bearings. Later non-Record hubs keep the classic Campagnolo group names but get crap inside.

Through 1998 all of the hubs got 10mm steel axles so they take different free hubs and lock rings. Record fronts went through a year of cartridge bearings with adjustable preload and previously had larger bearings. Rear hubs used record bearings and usually axles, with some mid-1990s Chorus hubs even getting the Record grease ports (so the skewer was the only thing setting a Record hub apart from a Chorus).


----------



## BenR (Dec 14, 2001)

You might be thinking of veloce and lower, which have always had the smaller steel axles. Up until 2007 or so (when the record hubs were "redesigned" and Campy reverted to inferior cartridge bearings with steel axles on Centaur/Chorus, and then dropped production of most of the lower level hubs entirely), all 2000ish-2007ish Daytona/Centaur/Chorus/Record hub parts were interchangeable and most of the internals were identical. They all shared the same shell, aluminum axle, bearings, cups and cones. There were some skewer and minor locknut differences. Record also had a ti freehub and greaseports, but otherwise they were all identical. Mine is one of those. 

Initially, when record first came out with the oversize spindles (1999?), it might not have trickled down to Chorus yet (I have a late 90s Chorus front hub with the steel axle). But the hub in question is definitely of the aluminum "oversize spindle" variety.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

BenR said:


> You might be thinking of veloce and lower, which have always had the smaller steel axles. Up until 2007 or so (when the record hubs were "redesigned" and Campy reverted to inferior cartridge bearings with steel axles on Centaur/Chorus, and then dropped production of most of the lower level hubs entirely), all 2000ish-2007ish Daytona/Centaur/Chorus/Record hub parts were interchangeable and most of the internals were identical. They all shared the same shell, aluminum axle, bearings, cups and cones. There were some skewer and minor locknut differences. Record also had a ti freehub and greaseports, but otherwise they were all identical. Mine is one of those.
> 
> Initially, when record first came out with the oversize spindles (1999?), it might not have trickled down to Chorus yet (I have a late 90s Chorus front hub with the steel axle). But the hub in question is definitely of the aluminum "oversize spindle" variety.


That's probably true. I had a set of 95 or so Chorus wheels in 8 sp. I converted to a 9/10 sp cassette hub. We used the Athena cassette hub and it was a drop in.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

BenR said:


> So, what you're saying is I could buy a new record freehub body to replace the cracked one on my early 2000s loose bearing Chorus hub??? If so, that would be very cool.


I will not say it works or not because i have not built the wheel and don't know if I am going to mess up the hub or not over the long haul.

But this is what I did.

I have a pair of NOS Centaur hubs (loose ball bearing model that has been stated as being the same as the Chorus and Record of that period) 2002 model year.

I bought a newer model Record black hub that had been retro fitted with a Fulcrum freehub body that accepts a Shimano splined cassette. 

I have removed the Fulcrum and installed it on the older Centaur hub and it appears to fit perfectly. I can not visually see any differences in the two freehubs.

I am going to go with this set up until my full Campy conversion (buy all the other parts) is complete and reinstall the original Campy Freehub that came with the Centaur hub.

Is the newer Record black freehub the same as the older silver loose bearing models I have no idea. Sure seem that they are but Campy said they are not.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

BenR check your PM's.


----------



## BenR (Dec 14, 2001)

pigpen said:


> I will not say it works or not because i have not built the wheel and don't know if I am going to mess up the hub or not over the long haul.
> 
> But this is what I did.
> 
> ...



Update: post 2007 Record freehubs (part # FH-BO015) DO NOT fit older 2000-2006 Record/Chorus/Centaur/Daytona hubs. After being unable to regularly browse for NOS parts and sitting with a dysfunctional wheel for 18 months, I took a chance on the new record from Ribble Cycles - the inner diameter of the inside (spoke-facing) part of the freehub is narrower in three locations to a depth of roughly 1 cm to match areas of the new Record axles that have been trimmed down. The dimensions otherwise appear identical (didn't have calipers to confirm). I carefully ground down the inner diameter with a dremel (ti is pretty soft), brushed with wire wheel, flushed out all the metal shards, and installed onto my Chorus hub. So far, so good. Will be checking it closely for a few more rides.

Was this risky? Yes - it could crack, or unflushed metal could work it's way into the inner freehub bearing (which is almost impossible to remove), the driveside hub bearings, or prematurely wear the ratcheting mechanism. On the other hand, I got all visible pieces and they're soft compared to steel. Also, the grinding wasn't actually on a weight bearing surface - just had to clear the axle, and it's on the beefiest part of the body. If it fails, at worst there'll be a sudden loss of torque (like a snapped chain), but most likely I expect to experience suddenly increased resistance, possibly a locked wheel or crunchy noise, and a cassette that has to be pried off the freehub, just like the split freehub shells of old. I can think of far worse things to fail on a bike and it won't be a group ride/race wheel. This is still not something to do after a couple beers or when you're rushed. A machinist could probably have modified it more accurately and in far less time.

Except for bearings and pawls, the freehub is now a single CND'd peice, instead of a body pressed into a shell. It also gives the appearance of being beefier in the shell, but that could just be the color difference and cleanliness compared to my used freehubs. I also don't know how the shell could be changed without affecting bearing, cassette, or lockring specs, unless there is some fancy machining under the bearing sleeve that isn't visible. Is the incompatibility due to a necessary structural improvement, or forced obscolescence by Campy? I'm not an enginner and can't say, but it's pretty frustrating to not have replacement parts (and the freehub is a known problem regardless of lockring torque) available for not-so-old hubs at a fair price. /End Rant 

If you have a cracked centaur/chorus/record freehub from 1999-2006 (thanks for the info, Drew Eckhardt), short of modifying an expensive part & possibly ruining it, and also possibly your axle and hub shell (Ribble has the freehub for ~$80), your options are:

1. Hope they warranty it and wait long time for snotty answer. Don't hold your breath.
2. Try finding a replacment freehub. They are currently very rare and sellers know it - be prepared to search consistently and pay a premium. FH-RE415, FH-CH215, and FH-DA015 all fit fine. QBP does not stock them anymore. Models FH BO-015 and the smaller inner diameter FH SC015 DO NOT work. Online labeling is also not very clear - do not buy anything that says "centaur/veloce freehub" since that is the smaller FH-SC015 freehub for current Centaur & Veloce cartridge hubs, and lower-end campy pre-built wheels. If they say "record," they're probably talking about FH BO-015 and the extra inner material can be difficult to see in some pictures - double check before buying.
3. Buy NOS hubs (1999-2006 Daytona/Centaur/Chorus/Record are all compatible. This turned out to be less viable than I realized; at least with random spot checks on Flea Bay/Craig's List/etc., people appear to be holding onto them.
4. Find and purchase both the post 2007 Record axle (FH-BO001) and freehub (FH-BO015) and drop them in your current hub. No other parts/modifications needed. This option costs as much as an entirely new hub, if you can find the axle in stock.
5. Buy a new Record Hub. Your options are 32 hole or 32 hole. Move the axle and freehub to your old shell to avoid re-lacing wheels. Might as well use the new bearings and cones too, and even the cups if you have appropriate tools.
6. Buy a new wheel. Campy would love it if you bought one of theirs!


----------

